# #1 1/2 trap



## Bean (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi. I am very new in trapping. Does a #1 1/2 duke coilspring catch the same as a 1 1/2 sleepy creek coilspring? Just wondering, because the sleepy creek website says that it can catch about 6 different species with the 1 1/2, but the duke website says that it's 1 1/2 coilspring only catches about 3 species. Also, what is the preffered brand of traps by most trappers?


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

A 1 1/2 coilspring can catch just about any animal out there. With that being said it is only reccomended for a few species. I like to use 1 1/2's for Fox, Raccoon, Mink, and even Muskrat.

Every trapper has his own prefference when it comes to brands of traps. I like to use Bridgers but have also caught alot of fur with Victors, Sleepycreeks, and Dukes.

Post up which animals you are going to target and maybe we can give you a better answer.


----------



## Bean (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like something that could catch anything between muscrats and raccoon.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

A 1 1/2 would be the way to go and since you are just starting out I would go with the Dukes because of the cheaper price. Good luck.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have been trapping for quite a while now... about 24 years, if you call that a while... and for raccoon the duke 1 1/2 is my favorite trap! have not had any problems out of them at all. i usually run longspring traps for mink and muskrat, but have also caught them in the 1 1/2 dukes. for fox, i am using #2 bridgers.

the 1 1/2 just tells you the general size of the jaw spread, not the power, as some people think. yes, as you go up in size, the power does generally go up as well, but i held a 43 lb beaver last year in a duke 1 1/2. and for the price if you are just starting out, why pay more for a trap that will not be that much better. the sleepycreek traps give you about 1/4" more jaw spread... and that means? they still have the same size pan, so really not much. the pan is what sets the trap off.

i know guys who are using the 1 1/2 on fox, and even seen a few coyotes held in them, so they will do the job, if you know what you are doing.

on the sites, duke is telling what they recommend the trap for. not what it will catch. use what ever brand you choose. i just started with duke traps when i decided to start trapping, and they have worked. if it ain't broke, don't fix it. my uncle uses nothing but victor. cousin prefers montgomery. they all work, so whats it matter?

good luck, and choose what ever brand you want... use them wisely.

cya

:sniper:


----------

